# Munchies after the gym - what do I eat



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

I need some advice on what I should eat after the gym.

I don't do weights in the gym as the machines are always busy with meat head chavs.


I run 30 to 35 mins and can cover between 6 to 7ks - I'm not built for running 
Cycle for about 20mins
Row for 5 mins
And if I can be bothered X trainer for 10 mins.

Oh and I walk to/from work which is a mile each way.

My problem is that after a gym session I get really really bad munchies and I'll eat anything and everything. Part of me feels that this is just undoing the work I've just done in the gym. Any advice on what I should be eating after the gym? Don't really want to eat/drink protein bars/shakes as doesn't this just turn to fat if you consume too much?

Suggestions on a postcard


----------



## P200MSD (Jan 5, 2009)

Tuna or chicken is good. Low fat and high protein, plus it'll fill you up to stop you snacking on chocolate etc. Peanut butter sarnies are also top energy food.

....and we're not all meat heads in the weight bay!  LOL


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

I too would like to know of low fat, low calorie snacks for post gym! :thumb:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

amiller said:


> I too would like to know of low fat, low calorie snacks for post gym! :thumb:


& low cost in your case!!!


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

P200MSD said:


> Tuna or chicken is good. Low fat and high protein, plus it'll fill you up to stop you snacking on chocolate etc. Peanut butter sarnies are also top energy food.
> 
> ....and we're not all meat heads in the weight bay!  LOL


Cheers - hehe I used to do quite a bit of weight work in my old gym but not too keen on my latest gym which I joined as it was one of the cheaper gyms in the area. Things have changed since I joined 3 years ago so thinking of joining somewhere like Greens which is bang next to work 

Thing is with chicken - I would destroy 3 or 4 chicken breasts. I've had 1 chicken breast tonight and it didn't touch the sides.

What about boiled eggs? Would they help?


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

slrestoration said:


> & low cost in your case!!!


You!!!!!

I hate this sunny weather- it means I have to wait longer for the rainy day fund.


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

I can recommend tinned tuna with fresh/raw pepper and onion, and a bit of Mayo mixed in. Two cans of that in a Sandwich, or with some pasta 

Slightly processed on the carbs side. But good nutrients, fat and veg. :thumb:

Oh, and a big glass of milk to boot!


----------



## McWullie (Nov 25, 2008)

Two breasts of chicken cooked in Piri Piri sauce (I use Nandos) just coat them in the sauce cook them in the oven for 25min then they can be eaten hot or cold. The wee bit of spice helps to calm some food cravings. I have these as a dinner with steamed carrots and other veg. Rather than a sandwich if you want something just to grab on the way home from the gym make up a wrap with the chicken or Tuna and anything else healthy you fancy in it. Just try to reduce your portions and eat small meals 5 times a day also drinking lots of water this takes away food cravings.

When I was trying to loose the weight at the start it was very hard esp when I pass fast food joints etc. So the best way is to plan what you are going to eat a day or so in advance and prepare it the night before. You'll find you stick to it better rather than just nipping in for some deep fried chicken!!

PM me your E-mail address and I can send you one of my weeks worth of food spreadsheet.

Good luck!!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

any good, decent protein will help...

But I would also suggest that you look at your overall diet in order to fuel your body correctly at all times...

:thumb:


----------



## Woodking (Oct 21, 2011)

How about these, they work for me :thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=248687&highlight=protein+flapjacks

Work out at under 50 p each and taste damn good


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Pasta after something like that is good as you will need to watch your blood sugar, the quickest way to refuel is seemingly oily fish and carbs. 

I would say there is a balance between carbs and protein, too many carbs and it's a waste, simple carbs are ok after the gym to give you a boost but don't make a habit of them durin the day. 

I do eat quite a bit of protein but I run and use weights so my diet is a bit odd ball I don't need as many carbs when I weight train, I do need more when I am running and I take on board a sports drink too. 

I always find cardio requires more carbs than protein, I do seem to have a sensitivity to low blood sugar which is a royal pain !


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

The Cueball said:


> any good, decent protein will help...
> 
> But I would also suggest that you look at your overall diet in order to fuel your body correctly at all times...
> 
> :thumb:


Basically I took the long winded route to try and communicate this.


----------



## shonajoy (Jan 27, 2009)

M&s do tubs of shredded broccoli, carrot, and potato, layered veg it's called. About 150 calls per pot, big serving, serve with tuna or a chicken breast, I often have this as a meal it's so quick and easy.


----------



## sidewalkdances (Apr 19, 2007)

Protein shakes, cottage cheese (if you can stand it), steak and veggies.

Or if your on a real low cal kick, cucumber slices dipped in salsa!


----------



## EddieB (May 13, 2006)

Cheers for the feedback. About to head to Brighton on a stag do so will have a proper look at this next week. 

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk


----------

